# What would you do?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

After watching this video.
[youtube:jltxhife]http://www.youtube.com/v/Z85LEWgOwDE?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:jltxhife]

If you just walked up on it at 30 or 40 yards. When would you draw back
1) immediately at first sight of the buck
2) at the 13 second mark, when the buck passes behind the tree
3) wait until he turns his head at the 20 second mark


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

In my experience you wouldn't get a shot at him when he's that close unless you had already drawn the bow. Maybe with a stick bow, but even then he'd be on the move before the arrow got there.

Again, just my opinion, but my 32 years of sucking tells me that "if I just walked up to 30-40 yards" he'd be gone before I could tell he was there. Otherwise it wouldn't ever be "just" that close 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Id have drawn at 6 seconds when he put his head down to take a bite, and killed him at 19 seconds. when he paused.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I wouldve hiked downwind and taken off my shoes and killed him dead in his tracks with sheer foot odor.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have Drawn back when he put his head down.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Right at 21 seconds... 

Assuming he's in range, I'd have my hand on the string with the bow up and ready. With a recurve you just need that two second window when he's looking the other way and gives you the shot. The 21 second mark in this clip is that moment in time when I'd be sending a sharp stick his way. Dead buck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Groganite said:


> I wouldve hiked downwind and taken off my shoes and killed him dead in his tracks with sheer foot odor.


 -_O-


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

behind the tree...that's really your only opportunity in my opinion...of course that's given that he is not suspicious to your presence already...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> behind the tree...that's really your only opportunity in my opinion...*of course that's given that he is not suspicious to your presence already*...


He's not, that's the whole point of the post. (How would you handle this scene if you were there.) This buck is a perfect example of what you want in a target. Relaxed, feeding without a clue you're around. When you accomplish this in hunting it's called "woodsmanship". :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I prefer to accomplish "woodsmanship" in a tree...unless of course you're hunting turkeys and then the tree helps zero...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I prefer to accomplish "woodsmanship" in a tree...unless of course you're hunting turkeys and then the tree helps zero...


I agree with you 100%! **** turkeys! :evil:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I would have drawn at the 13 sec and shot and killed him at the 20 sec.....Tex, woodsmanship is not lost on all C.M.A.S.D. hunters.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I would have drawn at :22 and watched him walk away. I'd hold my bow for 2 minutes hoping for an opening or good angle. Eventually, I'd be shaking so bad I wouldn't be able to hold it anymore and I'd let up. He'd catch the movement and bound away. I'd curse myself and the sport of bowhunting. I'd spend the next 10 years replaying the moment and wondering what I should have done differently.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> I would have drawn at :22 and watched him walk away. I'd hold my bow for 2 minutes hoping for an opening or good angle. Eventually, I'd be shaking so bad I wouldn't be able to hold it anymore and I'd let up. He'd catch the movement and bound away. I'd curse myself and the sport of bowhunting. I'd spend the next 10 years replaying the moment and wondering what I should have done differently.


That sounds familiar. Similar to some elk experiences this past fall?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> AF CYN said:
> 
> 
> > I would have drawn at :22 and watched him walk away. I'd hold my bow for 2 minutes hoping for an opening or good angle. Eventually, I'd be shaking so bad I wouldn't be able to hold it anymore and I'd let up. He'd catch the movement and bound away. I'd curse myself and the sport of bowhunting. I'd spend the next 10 years replaying the moment and wondering what I should have done differently.
> ...


That is exactly what I would have done as well. There is not a Dang thing wrong with the "22" mark. Yeah he was gone but still it is an opportunity to shoot further. The bows these days will easily shoot out to 150 yards with pin point accuracy!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

150 yards pinpoint? Is that with or without wind? Is that what you kids are calling an uber hail mary these days?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Groganite said:


> 150 yards pinpoint? Is that with or without wind? Is that what *you kids* are calling an uber hail mary these days?


Haha, I love it! THANX!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd prolly start shaking and drop the arrow off the rest and the buck would look up, then I'd knock another arrow and draw, peep sight would pop out and I'd shoot 10 feet high and hit a rock which would make the arrow bounce back and hit my foot.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'd prolly start shaking and drop the arrow off the rest and the buck would look up, then I'd knock another arrow and draw, peep sight would pop out and I'd shoot 10 feet high and hit a rock which would make the arrow bounce back and hit my foot.


Thats how i lost my third toe!!


----------

